# Love the GE 9325K 55W CF lamps



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! That _is _ red! Those GE 9325s are great bulbs. I love them too!

Mike


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

I second that! I installed it last week and its gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Plants grow crazy too.
I have it mixed with two 96W 6700k.
Ive tried all sorts of combinations and ODNOs, this one is the best!


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

OMG is that rotala magenta in the screenshot? I've never seen a photo of it growing successfully!


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

Did someone (rolo) already post the following on this board? 9325s can be had for a very good price $14.20 each plus 6.99 UPS ground no minimum at the following vendor. I ordered 4 bulbs and they came, well packed in about 8 days.

http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

LUDWIGIA ARCUATA  

I have some ROTALA MACRANDRA in the tank but not magenta.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

pineapple said:


> Did someone (rolo) already post the following on this board? 9325s can be had for a very good price $14.20 each plus 6.99 UPS ground no minimum at the following vendor. I ordered 4 bulbs and they came, well packed in about 8 days.
> 
> http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS
> 
> Andrew Cribb



Yep. That thread is somewhere, thanks for putting the link up. I broke a few of my own (  ) so ordered some more from them. If shipping time is an issue make sure you call first to see if they are in stock. I called monday and they had 1 left, but their next shipment of 60 will come in today or tomorrow.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Has anyoneone tried these thing in NO? Everyone seems to talk about the CF ones but never any NO. I imagine the results should be the same. I have 6 30W NOs coming for a christmas present. Can't wait!


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I use them in NO and ODNO. R. macrandra and bolbitis is in my avatar under these lights, and the pics in my 10g thread are also under these lights, exclusively. I don't have the PC version, but I have 36" and 18" NO.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

I remember now James, I think I talked to you about this before. I think I will be mixing them with 6700k bulbs I just recently purchased. Can't wait!


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

the NO are pinker than the CF.. quite a bit pinker


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

the CF start off real pink...but after a week of use they mellow out substantially.


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone know if the GE 9325K bulbs are available in 96w CF? I've only been able to find the 55w CF bulbs online. Thanks!


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, they aren't.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

could i use 2 of them in a 2 x 65w coralife aqualight?


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

yup. I use 2 9325 in my 4-62 watt coralife set up and i have the 2 of the 6,700K's in back of the 9325K's


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

I just ordered two of these, my 6700k bulb on my 29 just stopped working :icon_conf cant wait to see how they look!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

they wont burn out right


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

they're fine in a 65 watt fixture


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

so if i do it then i will have total 130 or 110 watts?
(2 x 55 vs 2 x 65)


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

they will run at whatever the fixture is made for...so 65


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks said:


> could i use 2 of them in a 2 x 65w coralife aqualight?


Yea me too but I can seem to find them in 65W. Has anyone seen them anywhere?


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

you can pop a 55 watt 9325K GE bulb into a 65 watt fixture no problems at all....


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The GE 9325k CF bulb ONLY comes in 55 watt with straight pin configuration. 


Read the above line till it sinks in.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

How long did it take for them to ship your bulbs out? They were in stock when I ordered, i ordered thursday and i still have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. i called them yesterday to see if they send you a shipping confo, and the man said yes. anyways just wondering how long my tank is gonna be lightless...


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

errr, still nothing from them  

they are located in lenexa ks, when i fly home i just might have to stop in! *cracks knuckles* :tongue:


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, a little slow in shipping. I ordered mine and recieved them about 2wks later. 

They make my tank a little too red for my taste. When I place a white sheet of paper under them, they seem to give off a pinkish tone. But hey, they are really cheap. :wink:


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Yeah, I have one 30W as an afterthought on my 65 and the hatchet fish turn pink when they drift under it. :hihi:


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

*not over here *

I ve heard peeps mentionoing this lamp, but i dont think we have it over here in the UK.

What temp K is it at?

Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

9325 And I do believe they are available in the UK.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

*re*

9325 Lol silly me

What is the full name of GE then? Is it a T8

I havent seen it commonly available, especially if it is popular for plants. I will look out for it.


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

sanj, GE calls them "Aqua-Rays". Here is a vendor

"GE" stands for General Electric (is that what you asked?)

Oh yeah, and they look like T12's to me, but previous posts to this thread indicate you can get a 55W compact-flouresent version as well.


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

Could someone quickly tell me what OD, CF and ODNO means? I see all these abbreviations in this thread and I'm clueless as to what they stand for.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

OD = Over driven
NO = Normal output
ODNO = Over driven Normal output
CF = Compact Florescent


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank you Rex,

Earlier today I went to your website and found it to be very helpfull.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks. That's what it's there for.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

pineapple said:


> Did someone (rolo) already post the following on this board? 9325s can be had for a very good price $14.20 each plus 6.99 UPS ground no minimum at the following vendor. I ordered 4 bulbs and they came, well packed in about 8 days.
> 
> http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS
> 
> Andrew Cribb


I just bought 4 of those today via the web page at lightbulbs direct to change out th4-9325ks I have. I got 4 9325ks with shipping for $49 and change. That's a very good deal. I figured it's time to change them, 2 of them are almost 4 years old and the other 2 are about a year old. I love these bulbs, nothing grows plants quite like these do. As far as the pinkish color goes, it wears off after about a month.


----------



## Taikimoto (Dec 7, 2004)

I just got in my first ever 55w PC 9325k. I have it paired with another 55w 6700 PC. I really like this combination over two 6700's. edit: never mind about the pink color. 

also, I noticed that this is actually a U-shape tube and not two seperate tubes like my other PC's. I found this a bit strange as it seems to be a bit narrower than my other PC. 

Anyways, like I said I lvoe the combination of the two, and the price.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

I thought this might help clarify the different color temperatures.

This is the hood over my paludaruim, the 9325K and 6700K are over the water portion and the 5500K's are over the land section. When all of the lights are lit, you don't notice any appreciable difference in light spectum. The 9325 is located toward the front of the tank and is the only light still lit in the evening. It really brings out the colors in the neons - it's almost like plugging them in.

6700K 5500K
9325K 5500K


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

coolness! You should get 10k over the land portion, unless the 5500k helps the frogs some?


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

The reason I used the 5500K's over the land portion is because AH's website says it renders the most accurate colors. - http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm

What can you tell me about the 10,000K bulbs? I thought they might wash out the colors in the frogs.

Tim


----------



## Pia (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow, that picture is amazing. 

My bulbs are ready to be replaced, so I think I'll try out a few of these guys. They will fit into the 55w retrofit kits from AHSupply.com, right?


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Pia said:


> Wow, that picture is amazing.
> 
> My bulbs are ready to be replaced, so I think I'll try out a few of these guys. They will fit into the 55w retrofit kits from AHSupply.com, right?


Yup, I have them in my 55W retrofits from AHS


----------

